# fun with habeneros at US Nationals 2011



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

Tyson said there was a free cube for me If I ate this habenero, this is what happened

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywcrbr5kPOk


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 18, 2011)

You should have gotten something better, not a stupid souvenir.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

whatever, It was fun to do it, and its not like I need a 3rd zanchi


----------



## asportking (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait, what cube did you get?


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

one of the ones with the nationals logo


----------



## TheJCube (Aug 18, 2011)

There ya go!


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 18, 2011)

He ate the seeds too didn't he.....


----------



## wontolla (Aug 18, 2011)

And he is not even Asian...I mean...Mexican!


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

why would that make a difference?


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2011)

caseyd said:


> why would that make a difference?


I think wontolla is parodying youtube comments that say "And he's not even Asian!"


----------



## wontolla (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a joke. We all know about the usual comments on cuber's videos about them not being Asian. As if you must be Asian to solve the Rubik's cube. And in this case, as if you have to be Mexican to eat habaneros.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

ooooooh


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

racist jokes are wrong


----------



## wontolla (Aug 19, 2011)

It is not racist.

"Mexican" is not even a race!

Non-cubers that comment on youtube videos aren't a race either.

You should really learn to tell the difference between a racist joke and a joke that envolves races.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

Were you allowed to go get water? And did it actually hurt at all?


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah they didnt care what I did after I had swallowed it, one litle girl puked it up and she still kept the cube, but yeah I tried water made it worse, tried sprite, made it worse, and then the ultimate cure was chocolate milk and french fries


----------



## asportking (Aug 19, 2011)

Couldn't you have just swallowed it whole? I couldn't really tell how big it was, but it seems like it would make more sense to do that.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 19, 2011)

After eating a really hot pepper... everything you used to think was spicy just doesn't cut it anymore.... 
first time I ate a habenero...

8 glasses of horchata later I felt like I was going to puke lava.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 19, 2011)

Yep it's true mexicans eat jalapenos and any sort of hot sauce/pepper with any foods we can.(I would know.....I eat hot sauce on almost anything.)

EDIT:BTW sprite makes spicy food really deadly, for future reference.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

@ asportingking, no the teal was shew and swallow, but I guess one bite could've worked
@ Cool frog, absolutely true, now I can actually taste flavor in jalepenos its a very interesting sour that makes tacos very delicious
@ Zamhalen, thanks for the edit, I didnt know sprite and spicy could kill me, but how?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 19, 2011)

caseyd said:


> @ asportingking, no the teal was shew and swallow, but I guess one bite could've worked
> @ Cool frog, absolutely true, now I can actually taste flavor in jalepenos its a very interesting sour that makes tacos very delicious
> @ Zamhalen, thanks for the edit, I didnt know sprite and spicy could kill me, but how?


 
Any carbonated drink like soda, seltzer, etc. will just make the feeling worse.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

oh, but not kill me right?, and it did make me feel a little sick


----------



## Vinny (Aug 19, 2011)

Nah, it just makes the spicy feeling worse.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 19, 2011)

caseyd said:


> oh, but not kill me right?, and it did make me feel a little sick


 
It won't kill you. You are still here.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

well obviosly, but someone said it could kill me, does anyone know any truth behind that?


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 19, 2011)

I was exaggerating it just makes it worse.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

macky eats habaneros in his cereal.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

wait, did tyson say that at finals? I thought he would say that he eats plushy in his cereal


----------



## caseyd (Aug 20, 2011)

wait Bob, were you not kidding me? that seems more painful than tasty


----------



## ianography (Aug 20, 2011)

caseyd said:


> wait Bob, were you not kidding me? that seems more painful than tasty


 
He's kidding. As well as other people.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 20, 2011)

was I that stupid to believe that? but actually habaneros in small amounts in oatmeal could be interesting


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but how is this "hilarious"?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 20, 2011)

caseyd said:


> @ asportingking, no the teal was shew and swallow, but I guess one bite could've worked
> @ Cool frog, absolutely true, now I can actually taste flavor in jalepenos its a very interesting sour that makes tacos very delicious
> @ Zamhalen, thanks for the edit, I didnt know sprite and spicy could kill me, *but how?*


 
All soda's and water only move the capsaicin in your mouth around, making it worse. If you want to remove the heat, lactose does the trick nicely. Generally the colder the better. 

Looking at this it seems really easy. Eat, swallow, drink milk. Pain for 5 minuets tops.


----------



## Bob (Aug 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> He's kidding. As well as other people.


 
am not


----------

